# do they turn red?



## melbell (Dec 22, 2006)

Im sure everybody knows the answer but me, but we just got a new puppy , her mom and dad are both red, shes sort of on the brown side. DO they turn red? We had a red golden that we had to have put to sleep the first of Dec. , we adopted her as an adult .. so the puppy thing is kind of new to me..
thanks
mel


----------



## JenNoelle (Oct 18, 2006)

I have come to learn that a good indicator of color of the dog's coat is the color of their ears as a puppy. Most will turn the color of the ears eventually. Another indication like you said, is to look at the parents coloring as well as other members of the bloodline. Post up some puppy pics for us to see!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I think if she is suppossed to be a dark golden she will be as soon as she sheds her puppy fur. I am not 100% sure though just guessing here. Our Katie is Dark Golden because her parents are so as she grows I am assuming she will get darker in color. Remember we love pictures. Merry Chrsitmas


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is a light Golden and his ears was the best indicator. I'm not sure if Darker Goldens follow the same rule....I think they do. Telesmith1 is a member who is a breeder of Darker Goldens and her website (it is "her" isnt it?) has some pics dark Golden puppy pics. Maybe that can help.
GoldenSunriseRetrievers


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The answer to your question is not necessarily.  The ears are the best indicator. 

Keep in mind that two dark goldens can turn out a lighter puppy (less common). Two lighter goldens can also turn out a darker puppy (more common). IMHO The DNA sequence is so complex, that only our creator (whom ever you wish to believe that might be) could predict what might happen when you pair up two doggies. 

Post some pictures when you get a chance. We'd all love to see your puppy!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky is a light Golden and his ears was the best indicator. I'm not sure if Darker Goldens follow the same rule....I think they do. Telesmith1 is a member who is a breeder of Darker Goldens and her website (it is "her" isnt it?) has some pics dark Golden puppy pics. Maybe that can help.
> GoldenSunriseRetrievers


Telesmith1 has Dark goldens. Katie is one of her pups


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy is dark gold and has even gotten darker in the past 2 years. She's now 4 1/2. She was brown when she had her puppy fuzz. Kind of the color of Katie (see above picture).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Some Goldens turn darker- some stay light. If both of your dog's parents are dark, she will probably be darker, though not ALWAYS, depending on her grandparents coloration. Their shade does tend to get richer and deeper, though!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with the aspect of judging by their ears as to their adult coleration. It can take up to 2 years before their official adult color has completely grown in. Most will get darker over time, but end up being somewhere between a light gold to a deep red. 

As the "puppy coat" begins to grow out and the darker, coarser adult hair begins to grow in, you should begin to get a clearer idea of the pup's adult coloration. I'm sure whatever color she ends up, she'll be a wonderful dog.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky is a light Golden and his ears was the best indicator. I'm not sure if Darker Goldens follow the same rule....I think they do. Telesmith1 is a member who is a breeder of Darker Goldens and her website (it is "her" isnt it?) has some pics dark Golden puppy pics. Maybe that can help.
> GoldenSunriseRetrievers


Yes, I am a she  I go by the color of the ears as well. I think that is the best indicator.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've always read that the ears are the best indicator....and it seems to have worked out in Samson's case....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie turned the color of his ears too


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

My Lacy is a dark golden she is very red. My male hunter is a blond. Wally is one of there puppies. Out of 2 litters he is the only one that was dark. Our vet told us to check the ears also and I keep intouch with there puppies familys and they have all turned out to be very close to the ear color or maybe a shade darker.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've heard the ear thing too. Carson seems to be turning that color as he ages(that makes him sound old huh?). He's 4 months and his coloring is really starting to come out....a nice golden color.


----------

